# Three Trunked Sycamore



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2011)

Not that I'm going to drop this thing anytime soon, but it's fun to talk about. Yesterday afternoon I hopped on the tractor and drove aorund the corner a couple miles so Paul could see an up-close of how the bark changes going up the tree.

What the pictures can't convey accurately is how tall these trees are, to what extent they're all interwoven up top, and just how massive the root ball is, which is partially exposed. And it's solid.

[attachment=584]

[attachment=586]

The main trunk didn't measure out nearly as big as I thought it would. I'm normally pretty good at guestimating tree diameter but I guess since I just don't see many this size down here, I had gotten a case of too-big-itis. I figured it was four and a half feet but it's not quite 4'.
[attachment=587]

[attachment=588]


Disclaimer: For you folks up northeast & on the left coast, I realize this is just a shrub. :i_dunno:


----------



## phinds (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, Kevin. 

I've never seen sycamore like that before and had no idea it COULD be like that.

The main reason I was so adamant/positive previously about this is that sycamore is the ONLY wood I've ever been able to reliable ID as a TREE. There were a bunch near my house when I was very young and I've been aware of them ever since. Right now we have a big one right across the street in a neighbor's yard; probably 4 feet DBH. Every one I've ever seen all looked the same, so I was brainwashed by limited experience.


----------

